# Doggie pile!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OH MY GOSH that is so cute!! I about died, lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhh, it's like those nesting tables or something, one fits tucked in to the other!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

There were 3 in the bed and the little one said "I'm crowded. Roll over, roll over.
So they all rolled over and 1 fell out! There were 2 in the bed and the little one said....


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a lot of fur on the floor - and so nicely color-coordinated! Very sweet!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Everyone spooning!! So cute.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That is so stinkin' cute it's unreal!! Great catch! :biggrin:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

great picture


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:beauty (2)::beauty (2)::grouphug::elefant:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Michelle, that is just too cute for words. Great capture!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

oh my goodnes sooo cute!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Reminds me of the "Three Little Bears"! Great catch!!! Love all the golden shades here.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute! I love how they all match


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

That is amazing! I love their colours being so similar, great shot!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it what a great shot


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

